# chihuahua's



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

was just wondering....... theres 2 types of Chihuahua's right? Lc and Sc........ there are 2 head shapes apple head and deer head........

What do you think Diego is? sm apple / sm deer / lc apple / lc deer?

Here is a picture of Diego and a picture of Diegos dad..... (both fawn colour dogs)


















DIEGOS DAD is the back dog


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

SC, Apple with longer muzzle.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

SC apple head.


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

SC apple head  He sure is cute!


----------



## HattyCakes BakersMan (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello! There are only two types of Chihuahua's. The Long Coat and Smooth Coat. We are not huge fans of referring to Chihuahua's as apple heads and deer heads. As with any breed, there are written standards and desired traits. If you are thinking about showing an AKC Chihuahua and possibly breeding in the future, then evaluating your dog for the correct conformation and breed standards, is essential.

Other than that, we would say that your dog Diego is just a wonderful, cute and loving smooth coat Chihuahua!

The desired headpiece on a AKC Chihuahua would have a fairly short muzzle. Over the years, the desired headpiece has changed to a more extreme head and a really short muzzle, although, it is not clearly stated in the written description approved by The Chihuahua Club Of America. 

Chihuahua's with extreme heads and muzzles will often have health problems, teeth problems and bite problems.

Note: Chihuahua's should never be referred to as a teacup, miniature, pocket, micro, etc. That is a scam, Greeders use to sell their dogs...bad news...run away!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

SC Apple with longer muzzle


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

foggy said:


> SC apple head.


Yup... i agree. The nose is too short and the head too round to be a deer head. And his coat? Well, it's smooth and short... so.... lol


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

HattyCakes BakersMan said:


> Note: Chihuahua's should never be referred to as a teacup, miniature, pocket, micro, etc. That is a scam, Greeders use to sell their dogs...bad news...run away!


LMAO!! GREEDERS?? Is this a new word for a greedy Breeder? too funny!!


----------



## HattyCakes BakersMan (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes, we call unethical breeders...Greeders. Glad you like it!!!

Ethical Breeders: only breed AKC (in US), show in AKC, do health testing, provide stellar vet care (not play vet), are responsible for each dog they produce for their entire lives, educate the public on their chosen breed, only breed to improve - preserve and better the breed, does not pay their bills or live off the dogs (breeders should not be making money...they should be losing money on each pup, they take the responsibility very serious (not a hobby or for fun), provide the very best for their dogs, are involved in animals welfare - fostering - rescue (pay it forward), continue to educate themselves, never claim to know it all, etc. 

Oh my, don't get us started on Greeders...lol...so much to write. lol


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Short Coat Apple Head nose is slightly long but he is an apple head.


----------

